# Root: OS für PDA-Sync?



## HoPi (29. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

ich hab ein bisschen überlegt, in welches Forum meine Frage am besten passt - ich hoffe, ich finde hier genug Tips.

Ich spiele seit ein paar Monaten mit dem Gedanken, mich um eine eigene Domain zu kümmern. Geht mir da nicht nur um's Hosting von Kleinkram oder Dateiaustausch, sondern auch um Mailverkehr: ich möchte für unterschiedliche Dienste verschiedene Mail-Adressen benutzen (was ja durch catchall-Mechanismen kein Problem sein sollte). In ein paar Tagen gibt's ein neues WinMobile-Handy, auf dem diese Mails natürlich auch ankommen sollen.

Ich könnte auf dem Server eines Kumpels 'ne eigene virtuelle Maschine kriegen. Nun ist aber die große Frage: mit welchem Betriebssystem statte ich das Teil aus? Geht das, was ich vorhabe, nur mit Exchange (weil WinMob)? Ist meine Überlegung an sich "gut" oder übersehe ich etwas? Hat jemand so ein Szenario schon am Laufen und kann mir, abgesehen von msexchangefaq.de, Einsteigerlektüre empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Der volle Leistungsumfang von Exchange Server steht Dir nur in Verbindung mit Outlook zur Verfügung.
Ab Exchange Server 2003, in Verbindung mit Outlook 2003, steht Dir ein erweiteter Funktionsumfang zur Verfügung.
Zudem brauchst Du auch eine Windows Server Version.
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Exchange_Server

Kurz gesagt: wenn es Dir um den Funktionsumfang geht brauchst Du eine Aktuelle Version von Exchange Server, Outlook und evtl. auch von Windows Server.
Kosten? Keine Ahnung, aber Windows Server und Outlook sind nicht kostenlos.

Auf der oben genannte Seite werden allerdings auch kostenlose Alternativen genannt, die auf dem ebenfalls kostenlosen Betriebssystem Linux laufen. 
Am besten liest Du Dich da mal durch und entscheidest dann ob Du den vollen Funktionsumfang wirklich brauchst oder ob es nicht auch die günstigere (kostenlose) Variante tut.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## HoPi (30. Oktober 2009)

Danke, bin durch den Link auf Zarafa gestoßen. Das werde ich mir mal näher anschauen.


----------

